# Preiser ******



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys,

I am looking for one or two 1/22.5 (?) Preiser *******. I have not seen them on ebay or other. Help if you can. 

Thanks,

Rich Schiffman
[email protected]


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Use a fender washer to put an appropriate hat on a worker figure and paint on/add a pony tail. Add curvature to the washer by "whacking" it or pressing it in a vice with someithing like a ball bearing and putty over the top.
Picture from Del Oro Pacific.


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the photo and idea. That is clever. 

Rich Schiffman


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Just Plain Folk used to offer two ****** figures. However this was before they went to the much nicer and more detailed signature series line.

They might still have some around though. Especially when they attend train shows and have the large boxes of random figures. In fact I think I saw some of the ****** figures at the Just Plain Folk booth at the SWGRS show at the Pomona Fairgrounds. 


Just Plain Folk


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Matt, I wrote to John. 

Rich Schiffman


----------

